
How We Got 10,000 Visitors from Hacker News Within 3 Days and Screwed It Up - NonMathGirl
http://kraftblick.com/blog/hacker-news-front-page/
======
runin2k1
Ironic that their page crashed again but here's a cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://kraftblick.com/blog/hacker-
news-front-page/&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

~~~
nck4222
Literally the first point of the article:

Part 1: How We Fucked Up

1\. No website overload protection

------
NonMathGirl
That's right, we made this fuck up for the second time :) In our defence, we
didn't expect this post to gain a momentum. Now we are covered.

~~~
sean_patel
> we made this fuck up for the second time

You didn't fuck up the 2nd time. You fucked up the 1st time when you decided
to use Wordpress.

------
xen2xen1
And the page isn't loading now... 2 for 2!

------
SteveNuts
Third time's a charm

------
elchief
have you considered hosting on geocities?

~~~
Huhty
Meh, Tripod or Angelfire is where it's at.

------
bananabill
Add in "We shouldn't put weird skeleton memes right at the top" that's like
shorthand for "we aren't saying anything worthwile here"

~~~
NonMathGirl
Thanks for your invaluable insight! It brings a whole new perspective to
content marketing.

------
sean_patel
The post lists "Overload Protection", "Popups" etc for their site overload,
but this is the real reason their site crashed.

> [http://kraftblick.com/wp-login.php](http://kraftblick.com/wp-login.php)

Wordpress is the only PIG that crashes for as little as 10K visits. Because
ever freakin' godman request is a query to the database. No other CMS is this
bad. And this is the reason this post also crashed the website. The irony of
it all!

Related Reading:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Wordpress/comments/2x1xzv/how_do_i_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Wordpress/comments/2x1xzv/how_do_i_stop_my_site_from_crashing_during_high/)

